# Stealth channels



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have several channels on my mini that are not selected on the host Roamio and not shown in the guide. However, when using the up/down channel button the mini tunes to these channels. I've repeated guided setup on both the Roamio and the mini and they still exist. What's the deal?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would need to go to the Channels list to remove channels, not Guided Setup.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

The channels have been deselected on the host Roamio. The Roamio won't tune to them but the mini will.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HDRyder9 said:


> The channels have been deselected on the host Roamio. The Roamio won't tune to them but the mini will.


Which Channel List are you using on the Mini... All, My Channels or Favorites?

See this page, here, for info on changing the current Channel List used by the Guide...

... and this post, here, for add'l info re: channel lists.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

The channels are not on the list on the Roamio or the Mini. HOWEVER, when you use the up/down button from an adjacent channel the mini will tune to them. The Roamio will not.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Try this on the Mini.

I think you would need to be on a tuner for this.

Press Guide, then A. On the Channels line, There is All Channels, Channels I Receive, Favorites. Set to Channels I Receive, or Favorites. Leave screen and Save.


----------



## A2JetGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

My Mini is doing the same thing. 
It worked as you'd expect it should until a week or so ago. 
Now, channel up/down stops at every channel on the Settings>Channel List; checked and not-checked. Guide shows 'Checked' channels only, as it should.
I have two Roamios, two Premieres and a Mini, and only the Mini is doing this.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HDRyder9 said:


> The channels are not on the list on the Roamio or the Mini. HOWEVER, when you use the up/down button from an adjacent channel the mini will tune to them. The Roamio will not.


I just confirmed that my Mini does NOT exhibit the behavior you describe, and I tried it with the Mini's Guide set to both 'Favorites' and 'My Channels' (using the method detailed, above, by ThAbtO).

One option is to reset the TiVo Mini, by doing a 'Clear & Delete Everything.'

TiVo Central
> Settings & Messages
> Help
> Restart or Reset
> Restart or Reset
> Clear & Delete Everything​
Once again... only on your *Mini*!

Once it's fully reset, I'd also recommend pulling its power plug and giving it a minute, before plugging it back in.

No guarantees! Just wanted to put it out there, as an option.


----------



## A2JetGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

Fixed it! Thanks for the suggestions. 

I opened the Guide > 'A' Guide Options > and changed Channels from 'All' back to 'My Channels'. This must have changed during an update. 

I didn't think to look there since the Guide was displaying 'My Channels' normally as it always has. Interestingly, the Guide behaved as though 'My Channels' was selected, and Ch Up/Dn behaved as though 'All' was selected. 

Just one of those quirky things!

Thanks, again!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

A2JetGuy said:


> Fixed it! Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I opened the Guide > 'A' Guide Options > and changed Channels from 'All' back to 'My Channels'. This must have changed during an update.
> 
> ...


There's a few posts on this quirk. The guide selection on a Mini's "A" option always works for the channels, but not always the display. The display can only go "up to" what the display shows on the host. Or something confusing like that. Anyhow, you're fixed.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> Try this on the Mini.
> 
> I think you would need to be on a tuner for this.
> 
> Press Guide, then A. On the Channels line, There is All Channels, Channels I Receive, Favorites. Set to Channels I Receive, or Favorites. Leave screen and Save.


That fixed my mini. Thanks! It's still an odd behavior.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

OK, my Minis have a new weirdness. For example, The Weather Channel [441] is in the guide on my Roamio, Channel 441 doesn't appear on any of my Minis. What's going on?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HDRyder9 said:


> OK, my Minis have a new weirdness. For example, The Weather Channel [441] is in the guide on my Roamio, Channel 441 doesn't appear on any of my Minis. What's going on?



Do you have multiple DVRs and is the Mini connected to the host DVR you think it is?

Is the Mini using a different Channel List than the host DVR? (Favorites vs My Channels?)


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Do you have multiple DVRs and is the Mini connected to the host DVR you think it is?
> 
> Is the Mini using a different Channel List than the host DVR? (Favorites vs My Channels?)


I only have one host, my Roamio and the Channel List is set to "All".


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HDRyder9 said:


> I only have one host, my Roamio and the Channel List is set to "All".


My only suggestion would be to force a TiVo service connection on the host DVR, then do the same on the Mini, and finally reboot the Mini. (beyond that, you got me)


----------

